# Information on bloodlines please



## Filipowicz Farm (May 13, 2005)

We just had a colt with these bloodlines. Would like information and any pictures you might have. Thanks for any help.

Kewpies Phoenix Of Arenosa 139320A

Kewpie Dolls Sugar Babe 126329A

Colletto Kewpies Babe 132838A

Colletto Sugar Baby 128825A

Would like to no if any of these horses have been shown and would love pictures if anyone has any.


----------



## CountryHaven (May 13, 2005)

WOW, I'd like to see pics too... your new guy is related to mine... Sparky's sire is Q.P.'s Frescoe Fuego of Texana (Kewpie's Phoenix of Arenosa - by Kewpie's Topper of Arenosa, out of Kewpie Doll's Sugar Babe x Colletto Kewpie's Babe - by Kewpie's Topper of Arenosa, out of colletto Sugar Baby)

So I'd like to see those pics too... and I'd love to see pics of your new guy.


----------



## Farmhand (May 13, 2005)

Here he is:


----------



## CountryHaven (May 13, 2005)

He's adorable! You can definately see the resemblance between him and my guy.

As a foal:






At 9 months (please ignore the awful head/neck clip job it was just a rough 'see what's under there clip at the time.


----------



## Farmhand (May 13, 2005)

WOW, they do look similar





Our guy is only 3 days old in these pictures, haven't had a chance to get any newer ones yet


----------



## crponies (May 16, 2005)

There are some pictures of your colts' relatives on the Texana Pony Farm website.

Here is a link to Kewpie Doll's Sugar Babe from their site. Kewpie's Phoenix of Arenosa is one of their stallions. Here is their page for Colletta Kewpie's Babe too, who is one of their mares. Looks like they have ponies related to Colletta Sugar Baby but no picture of her.


----------



## CountryHaven (May 16, 2005)

Thank you, Jayne. They had a pic of Kewpie Dolls Oracle on there too. Wow what a handsome man! LOL


----------



## crponies (May 16, 2005)

You are welcome! I love to go and look at their site. Makes me drool!


----------



## Farmhand (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for the links


----------



## Miniv (May 22, 2005)

<sigh>.....just went into the link for Texana Pony Farm......I did NOT need to see some of their ponies! I am NOT looking to buy right now.....I'm NOT...I'm NOT....I'm NOT.




MA


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Jun 2, 2005)

hi!!! my horse is related to urs

here r some names:

FWF Kewpies Charro Of Arenosa

Country Havens horse

Rabbit Hutch Ranch Charros Pretty Lady

there site that breeds charro is rabbithutchranchminis.com/

if u want pics and sites here is my email(that i check often) [email protected]

i









my boy


----------

